# Best priced dealer for new GM truck



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

so it's time for a new rig. I usually update one of the trucks every 5-6 years. 
I have always bought local, but I have heard in the last there are some dealerships around the country that discount dramatically due to high volume. I would travel if the saving were justified. 
I'm looking for a new Chevy or GMC 2500 regular cab, 8' bed 4WD truck. Any suggestions on such a dealer?

For anyone interested....my truck for sale is a 2011 2500 SLE with Reading hybrid utility body with Fisher "V" plow. The truck is truly mint condition, driven and plowed only by me, waxed twice a year, oil every 2500-3K miles, tranny, transfer case, axles, anti freeze, etc. all serviced. 50K miles and all the right options on the truck!

I'm not quite sure of its value yet...I haven't had a chance to research it. Opinions on value?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Lara GMC


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

have any relatives or friends that work for gm?


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

No relatives and friends aren't close enough friends. Just people i know rom dealer service, etc.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the friends and family program is a good savings, not a big deal, ask at the dealer how much the program will save you, if your friends wont get you a number pm me


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You been updating every 5yrs locally was this with the same dealer? I see know reason why you can not by a truck at invoice. Build the truck you want on Edmond's or similar. It will give you invoice on the truck and destination charges. When your ready go at the end of the month. The Dealer still gets 3% from the factory plus performance bonus if there moving them. If they send a lizard out to try to close you at there price just tell them you are buying a truck today and you know there is a Dealer that will sell you one at invoice and start packing.

9 out of 10 times they will sell you a truck or you will get a call shortly after to come and get it. Don't go to a small dealer that sells 10 per mo. Go where there blowing them out it will be a much easier process. Good luck
BTW if they don't have the truck you want they can get it from another Dealer.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Your location would help, Not a address just one of the bigger city's around you. Someone may have a connection or a Dealer that sells at invoice. This is not uncommon anymore.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

There was a dealer near me that had a 2016 GMC 2500 single cab long box...Plow prep..Trailer controller and mirrors..Not a bad looking Truck...I almost bought it...$27k out the door with GM discounts and incentives


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> There was a dealer near me that had a 2016 GMC 2500 single cab long box...Plow prep..Trailer controller and mirrors..Not a bad looking Truck...I almost bought it...$27k out the door with GM discounts and incentives


Sounds like a steal, Why did you pass? Did not have the diesel?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

FredG said:


> Sounds like a steal, Why did you pass? Did not have the diesel?


Just not sure I wanted to buy another truck...The diesel part does not bother me...The way pricing is around here..Im better off working for someone as a distraction to my real job as a Union Monkey...


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in Ma. 20 minutes north of Boston. 
Specifically, I'm looking for a 2500hd (Chevy or GMC) regular cab (prefer red)that will probably end up with a utility body!
Options...4WD, snow plow prep, heated mirrors, preferably SLE package, gasser, other options are not a big concern if it's a "on the lot truck"!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

friends discount is on top of most other incentives


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ratherbfishin said:


> I'm in Ma. 20 minutes north of Boston.
> Specifically, I'm looking for a 2500hd (Chevy or GMC) regular cab (prefer red)that will probably end up with a utility body!
> Options...4WD, snow plow prep, heated mirrors, preferably SLE package, gasser, other options are not a big concern if it's a "on the lot truck"!


Get your numbers together, Know the invoice on the 2500HD with the sle package and the destination charges. Should be a decent amount of reg cabs at big dealers. Don't spring the invoice thing on them till you see a truck your happy with. Get the salesman in his office - cubical tell him you like the truck and you have good credit and can buy with no issues or have the check with you. Finance with GM it sweetens the dealers deal. If your the kind of guy that likes to buy first extended it's a better deal for the dealer. It all adds up. Be firm and don't pay no attention to the closer they bring in on the deal. Some of them closer could sell a snowball to a eskimo.. lol Good Luck


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

FredG said:


> You been updating every 5yrs locally was this with the same dealer? I see know reason why you can not by a truck at invoice. Build the truck you want on Edmond's or similar. It will give you invoice on the truck and destination charges. When your ready go at the end of the month. The Dealer still gets 3% from the factory plus performance bonus if there moving them. If they send a lizard out to try to close you at there price just tell them you are buying a truck today and you know there is a Dealer that will sell you one at invoice and start packing.
> 
> 9 out of 10 times they will sell you a truck or you will get a call shortly after to come and get it. Don't go to a small dealer that sells 10 per mo. Go where there blowing them out it will be a much easier process. Good luck
> BTW if they don't have the truck you want they can get it from another Dealer.


.

Exactly how I got my 07. Built it, and called / emailed around. Communicated with 8 dealers, visited 3. Truck I built wasn't available locally, but got delivered from Sandwich Illinois. With exception of not having a sunroof, I got the exact truck I wanted. Took a few weeks of phones and emails, but got it for the price I wanted, and got a great trade in on my Excursion.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Runde Chevrolet 815-747-7201 
Talk to Dave Frasier, I have bought 7 trucks and a suv from him. Always a good price and treated awesome.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.papechevrolet.com/ originaly from down here they are big
on trade ins their in portland ME


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

I try to buy local when I can. Private sale old vehicle and walk into dealership with printout of vehicle I want with options from best priced internet search I can find. Usually no issue.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sawboy said:


> .
> 
> Exactly how I got my 07. Built it, and called / emailed around. Communicated with 8 dealers, visited 3. Truck I built wasn't available locally, but got delivered from Sandwich Illinois.


I hear that Sandwich, Illinois is a very nice place...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice place, but filled with retired know it alls from what I hear.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sawboy said:


> Nice place, but filled with retired know it alls from what I hear.


Nailed it!!!!!


----------

